

In-vitro meat: Would lab-burgers be better for us and the planet? - divia
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/08/07/eco.invitro.meat/

======
chrischen
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M91dv1_QuuA&client=mv-
googl...](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M91dv1_QuuA&client=mv-
google&xl=AdsControl2) makes the onion less ludicrous, or makes this more... I
dunno

